# Can I Mix Amazonia with Tropica or Tetra Complete??



## Richard Swales (16 May 2017)

Just had a delivery of a 9 litre bag of ADA Amazonia, but it isn't enough to fill my tank with a slope to the back of the tank and and around my rocks that I plan to place.

I dont fancy paying another £36 + postage for a bag on Amazonia, so could I buy a bag of much cheaper Tropica Plant Growth substrate or Tetra complete and use that as a bottom layer that I could then layer the ADA on top?

Would this cause any problems other that maybe looking weird?


Thanks


----------



## Lukes (16 May 2017)

Hi Richard! I'm not an expert but I had sand in my aquarium and I swapped to a aqua soil, I managed to scoop most of the sand from the front but at the back I just poured it over the sand and pushed the soil down the edges so it looks fully covered in soil but in fact it is only a thin layer around the back (which is never seen) I mostly swapped to the soil as I like the colour and natural look of it! So I'd say you could if you had, cheap gravel or as suggested tropica, just use this to layer up then put your Amazonia ontop, just be careful when disturbing it as you don't want it to mix and maybe look weird, hope this helps! 
Luke.


----------



## Bolota (16 May 2017)

Tropica substrate is useful for the very bottom to provide nutrients on the long term, and you get no more than 2-3 cm of it. Do you mean Tropica soil ?(similar to Amazonia soil)...


----------



## Richard Swales (17 May 2017)

Bolota said:


> Tropica substrate is useful for the very bottom to provide nutrients on the long term, and you get no more than 2-3 cm of it. Do you mean Tropica soil ?(similar to Amazonia soil)...



Yeah the Tropica soil. I have used it before and it was ace, but didn't know if it would hinder the ADA at all. I suspected not, but just wanted to check.


----------



## MrHidley (17 May 2017)

Richard Swales said:


> Yeah the Tropica soil. I have used it before and it was ace, but didn't know if it would hinder the ADA at all. I suspected not, but just wanted to check.



Yes, you can mix them. They're basically the same thing.


----------



## alto (17 May 2017)

'cept one's made in Japan one's made in China


----------



## dan4x4 (18 May 2017)

be careful as there is 2 tropica soil substrates. There are two different ones


----------



## Mick.Dk (21 May 2017)

Clarifying:
NO - there is not two Tropica soil substrates..........
There is a Tropica substrate - used n a thin layer underneath ex. gravel
There is a Tropica Soil - used as a soil on its own. This Tropica soil come in two sizes, though; a standard and a powder.

And to answer the OP question; yes, you can mix the Amazonia and the Tropica soil if you wish to.


----------

